# Intel Gigabit Ethernet I419-V not working even with e1000e

## bilbert

After breaking my system, I booted up the gentoo install liveCD as a rescue disk but I cannot see my Ethernet device in ifconfig -a (it only returns lo) even though e1000e is running. lspci -k never shows a loaded module for Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (4) I419-V no matter what I try. 

```
dmesg | grep Ethernet
```

 returns 

```
igb: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Driver - version 5.3.0-k
```

 and 

```
dmesg | grep e1000e
```

 returns 

```
e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 3.2.6-k
```

 and some copyright info. I have also tried e1000 and e100 with no success. Am I missing some intermediary drivers or is e1000e just the wrong driver?

I don't know exactly what version of the liveCD I am using but uname -r returns 4.5.2-aufs-r1 if that helps at all.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bilbert,

Welcome to the forums.

The kernel drivers get new devices added to them as they appear on the market.

It possible that e1000e is the correct driver but the kernel on the liveCD is too old to bind to it.

Try a newer liveCD or even System Rescue CD, which is based on Gentoo.

----------

## bilbert

NeddySeagoon

Thanks for the welcome. I've been on the forums before but unfortunately forgot both the username and password to my old account. Hard to come back from that.

I figured it would get solved by updating the liveCD. Problem is I don't have easy access to computers I can make another liveCD on. I have more recent kernels on the nonfunctioning (it boots up but fails somewhere in the init processes I think, with an insane /dev). Think I can get one of the slightly newer kernels onto the liveCD and get it to boot? I guess the only programs I need to access on the liveCD are mount, chroot, portage. Is there any chance a newer kernel can run binaries compiled for an older kernel?

----------

## Jaglover

Nothing Gentoo specific is required on "install CD". Use Ubuntu or whatnot you may have laying around. Portage tools come with stage tarball.

----------

## bilbert

Jaglover

Yeah I am just using the gentoo liveCD because when I first installed my OS it is what I used and I still had it lying around. What I'm wondering is where the kernel lies on the liveCD. If I can find this out I might be able to just replace it with the kernel I am running on my machine.

Actually now that I think about it, if I used this liveCD version to install gentoo originally, why would the kernel drivers not work now? They had to have worked when I first used th liveCD.

----------

## Tony0945

I used Knoppix for a long time until NeddySeagoon  turned me on to SysRescuecd, which has easy to follow directions on it's site to turn it into a bootable USB stick (Sysrescueusb?). If you are going for an EFI boot, this is the way to go. On another thread it was mentioned that the just released livedvd supports UEFI. Don'y know about Knoppix. I'll have to download the latest and try it.

 *bilbert wrote:*   

> Problem is I don't have easy access to computers I can make another liveCD on

 

If you have any computer at all, including Windows, it will have a USB port. Buy the cheapest stick you can find, usually around $5 American and download and burn from Windows. The SysrescueCD website has instructions for burning from both Windows and Linix.

It also has memtest86 on it which is useful for testing memory on new or upgraded systems.

----------

## bilbert

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> I used Knoppix for a long time until NeddySeagoon  turned me on to SysRescuecd, which has easy to follow directions on it's site to turn it into a bootable USB stick (Sysrescueusb?). If you are going for an EFI boot, this is the way to go. On another thread it was mentioned that the just released livedvd supports UEFI. Don'y know about Knoppix. I'll have to download the latest and try it.
> 
>  *bilbert wrote:*   Problem is I don't have easy access to computers I can make another liveCD on 
> 
> If you have any computer at all, including Windows, it will have a USB port. Buy the cheapest stick you can find, usually around $5 American and download and burn from Windows. The SysrescueCD website has instructions for burning from both Windows and Linix.
> ...

 

I have a smartphone with no usb port and the semi-functioning gentoo desktop in question. I made the usb on a windows machine originally, so I know they are easily made on anything with a USB port. The thing I don't understand is that I used this liveDVD to install my OS originally, so I'm not sure why it doesn't work now.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bilbert,

On your broken gentoo run

```
lspic -nn
```

One line for your ethernet controller will be something like

```
0a:06.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8169 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8169] (rev 10)
```

Notice the  [10ec:8169]  near the end of the line.  That's the vendor and device IDs.

Please post your   vendor and device IDs.

As we know its Intel, it will be [8086 ....as 8086 is Intels vendor ID.

----------

## bilbert

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> bilbert,
> 
> On your broken gentoo run
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I can modprobe e1000e fine in the broken system, it binds and the intel ethernet device shows up afterwards (id is 8086:15d8). I was having some insane /dev issues, which I think is the root cause of a lot of the problems. I get no login prompt on boot, it just drops me into a sh-4.4# shell after allocating Kernel memory. Whenever I plug in USB devices messages interrupt the prompt, if that helps contextualize the problems I am having.

Both the eth0 and lo devices start down and proc and sys file systems begin unmounted. First, I remount the root partition as rw and then I run 

```
mount -t proc none /proc
```

 and modprobe e1000e. Then I run 

```
ip link set dev lo up
```

 and 

```
ip link set dev eth0
```

Now ifconfig -a returns both eth0 and lo as UP, however when I run dhcpcd I get 

```
main: control_open: Connection Refused

dev: loaded udev

no valid interfaces found

no interfaces have a carrier

forked to background, child pid
```

After I mount sys (mount -t sysfs none /sys) dhcpcd instead returns the normal "sending commands to master..." but both ping www.google.com and ping 8.8.8.8 do not work (temporary failure in name resolution and Network is unreachable, respectively). ping 127.0.0.1 works fine, and my resolv.conf is the same from yesterday before everything was broken and I could connect to the internet without issues. EDIT: I got stuck in that ping because apparently ctrl-c doesn't do anything and I ran it without options. don't want to force shutdown and screw more stuff up. Magic SysRq combos don't seem to work; I have tried many ctrl key combos and none of them do anything. END EDIT

I'm not sure how I can mount /dev without using the liveCD, as I can sys and proc. For reference, my /dev looks like this:

```

console core fd full hda hda... input mem null port ptmx random sda sda... sdb sdb... sdc sdc... sdd sdd... stderr stdin stdout tty tty... urandom zero

```

Also I believe I made the std[whatever] symlinks myself when someone said they should point to /proc/self/fd[0-2] and I am really not sure that running ln -s will make them fully functioning the way they are supposed to.

other info:

emerge without arguments gives me two weird PORTAGE_BZIP2_COMMAND setting errors before printing usage info.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bilbert,

It sounds like root is being mounted read only, so lots of things don't work including most of the init scripts.

```
dmesg | grep -i mount
```

may still work.

It should show at least

```
[    4.781948] EXT4-fs (dm-10): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[  267.145231] EXT4-fs (dm-10): re-mounted. Opts: discard,user_xattr
```

dm-10 is my root filesystem.

Its mounted read only until rootfsck passes, then its remounted read write.

After the first mount in dmesg, are there any messages about filesytem could not be fixed ?

Before you run fsck on your root filesystem from your install media keep in mind that fsck makes the filesystem self consistent by guessing what the correct metadata should be.

In the process, it may trash any user data on the partition.

If your root filesystem contains any valuable data, make an image of it before you run fsck.

----------

## bilbert

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> bilbert,
> 
> It sounds like root is being mounted read only, so lots of things don't work including most of the init scripts.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

It doesn't say anything about the filesystem not being able to be fixed. Does that effect the likelihood of fsck trashing my data?

Before the "mounted filesystem woth ordered data mode" message it does say

```
EXT4-fs (sda4): INFO: recovery required on readonly file system

EXT4-fs (sda4): write access will be enabled during recovery

...

EXT4-fs (sda4): recovery complete
```

EDIT: Ran fsck on my two important partitions and both seem fine, although I am unfamiliar with reading fsck output.

```
# fsck /dev/sda4

fsck from util-linux 2.28

e2fsck 1.43.1 (08-Jun-2016)

/dev/sda4: clean, 1155536/61014016 files, 92205057/244025782 blocks

# fsck /dev/sda2

fsck from util-linux 2.28

fsck.fat 4.0 (2016-05-06)

/dev/sda2: 364 files, 128217/258078 clusters
```

I assume the second one is fine because I don't see any error messages but it also does not say clean.Last edited by bilbert on Sun Sep 02, 2018 8:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bilbert,

That says that the filesystem was fixed.  It should stay fixed if you do a clean shutdown.

Does it?

If so, edit /etc/rc.conf and uncomment the line that reads

```
#rc_interactive="YES"
```

Reboot and Press the I key before init starts. Holding it down is harmless.

You will get a prompt about each service that is about to start.

Let each one start in turn. 

Make a note of any problems and error messages but only the first one really matters.

----------

## bilbert

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> bilbert,
> 
> That says that the filesystem was fixed.  It should stay fixed if you do a clean shutdown.
> 
> Does it?
> ...

 

I can't figure out how to do a clean shutdown on the broken system. And after running fsck in the liveCD and restarting it seems I don't have those messages. I tried copying shutdown onto my hard drive to make it available but when I ran it I got 

```
shutdown: /dev/initctl: no such file or directory
```

 I don't have reboot, poweroff, or halt either.

I was missing /sbin/init as well so I copied it over, and this time when I boot I get a login prompt with (none).unknown domain but when qingy asks me for a session and I select it just brings up another login prompt. I will try unemerging qingy, but I'm not sure if I can get a clean shutdown without being able to log in.

UPDATE: I unmerged getty, removed it from inittab, started up, and it looked like I was going to have to do everything I did on the more broken system. I remounted /, mounted /proc and /sys, and then modprobed e1000e, set both lo and eth0 up, ran dhcpcd eth0 -- and it worked! I was able to ping google. I will post any other serious problems I encounter, but I should be able to rebuild from here.Last edited by bilbert on Sun Sep 02, 2018 9:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bilbert,

At the grub menu press the e key.

Navigate to the kernel line and append

```
init=/bin/bash
```

If you use a genkernel initrd, I think its

```
real_init=/bin/bash
```

Its just you, bash and the kernel with a read only root. $PATH is not set, so you need to give the full path name to commands.

You will be root, there is no login prompt.

Its useful to look around.  

```
mount -o remount,rw /
```

will make root read/write so you can save edits.

```
mount -t devtmpfs devtmpfs /dev 
```

will mount /dev.

It might be mounted already, 

```
/bin/mount
```

 will show.

To do very much you will need to mount /proc too.

It lets you look around.

----------

## bilbert

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> bilbert,
> 
> At the grub menu press the e key.
> 
> Navigate to the kernel line and append
> ...

 

I will update my @world set and then try that after rebooting if it doesn't reboot properly. Inadded an update to my last post.

----------

